# GRF June meetup Toronto GTA?



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

We will have to remember a First Aid kit this time.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

A doggy first aid kit is definately a good idea, so we learned the last time.


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Great idea but unfortunately for us Lily's still on bed rest until July...6 more weeks to go! Then we can gradually introduce exercise back into her day. We'll definitely catch everyone at the fall meet up though! Sorry Cindy! Give Mad a hug for us!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

We are busy the first 2 weekends in June and hoping to go away one of the last 2 wks in June. I'll also be starting my shift work that month so I'm not sure what my schedule is yet. If we happen to be free we will definitely join in but don't plan around us!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

We won't make this one.....keeping Fin on lockdown a mighty long time to ensure he's healthy and doesn't get anyone else sick


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

June is a complete write off month for us - we all of our friends are getting married that month it seems!! Later on in the summer we'd love to make it out though


----------



## elisabeth (May 3, 2010)

I would love to do a meetup with those in Ontario (I am in KW), although I don't have a Golden, I could bring one (and his owners...lol) though, but would anyone mind a German Shepherd joining the pack?


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm not in the GTA for any part of June, so Obie and I wouldn't be able to join. Sorry!
In September for sure though!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I would absolutely love to get together again -- even if in a smaller group setting. I had a great time out with Katie last meet. Most weekends will work well for me. Let me know when any details are sorted out. I will keep an eye on the thread! 

I will look forward to seeing familiar faces and meeting new people, too!!

Thanks Cindy for the suggestion. I know I would love any opportunity to see sweet Maddie and yourself again!

Kim


----------



## MajesticSadiesMom (Mar 8, 2011)

I would love to do this. This first weekend of June is out for me but I think I'm free the rest of the month. I will keep an eye on the thread to see what everyone decides.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

I wish I could join you, but I think it's unlikely. Toby is too ill right now (at the vet's and on IV fluids) and we have no diagnosis yet, except that it isn't pancreatitis. He's neither eating nor drinking and can't keep anything down. I'm not sure he'll be sufficiently recovered by June; he's quite weak and has lost a fair amount of weight. I pray that he will prove me wrong and bounce back in no time, but I'm not sure...
Next time, I hope.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

tobysmommy said:


> I wish I could join you, but I think it's unlikely. Toby is too ill right now (at the vet's and on IV fluids) and we have no diagnosis yet, except that it isn't pancreatitis. He's neither eating nor drinking and can't keep anything down. I'm not sure he'll be sufficiently recovered by June; he's quite weak and has lost a fair amount of weight. I pray that he will prove me wrong and bounce back in no time, but I'm not sure...
> Next time, I hope.


Oh my gosh, I had no idea that Toby was so ill. I am so sorry to hear that. I hope he feels better soon. It must be so hard not having a diagnosis and him being at the vets on IV fluids. Geez that poor boy. And poor you - you must be worried sick.

I really hope whatever it is resolves itself soon. Best wishes to your handsome fella. Do you have a thread on what is going on? I would be interested to read more.

Kim


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you so much for your good wishes, Kim. Yes, my precious little buddy is quite ill with some sort of mystery illness - an infectious or systemic disease, according to the vet. A blood test ruled out pancreatitis, but the full blood panel and stool analysis aren't due back until tomorrow, so it could be all kinds of things. Toby's not eating, not drinking, he's listless, weak, vomiting repeatedly (by now there's only saliva and froth), and has horrible bloody diarrhea... a very sick little puppy.

I am worried sick; missing the love of my life, my little fuzzbutt more than I can say. But I didn't want to start a thread, because there is so much loss and so much heartbreak here right now - canine and human. It just seemed wrong somehow. But I thank you for your kind words and good wishes. I'm worried, but I'm also very stubborn ... and so is Toby. We'll get through this, whatever it is. I only wish I could cuddle my little man right now.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

tobysmommy said:


> I wish I could join you, but I think it's unlikely. Toby is too ill right now (at the vet's and on IV fluids) and we have no diagnosis yet, except that it isn't pancreatitis. He's neither eating nor drinking and can't keep anything down. I'm not sure he'll be sufficiently recovered by June; he's quite weak and has lost a fair amount of weight. I pray that he will prove me wrong and bounce back in no time, but I'm not sure...
> Next time, I hope.


Oh no! Poor little guy.  I sincerely hope that the vets can figure out what is wrong with him so he can be on the mend soon. Please keep us posted!


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh poor Toby!! We'll be sending lots of healing thoughts from our direction and please keep us posted!!


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you both. I'll let you know how things develop.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

tobysmommy said:


> I wish I could join you, but I think it's unlikely. Toby is too ill right now (at the vet's and on IV fluids) and we have no diagnosis yet, except that it isn't pancreatitis. He's neither eating nor drinking and can't keep anything down. I'm not sure he'll be sufficiently recovered by June; he's quite weak and has lost a fair amount of weight. I pray that he will prove me wrong and bounce back in no time, but I'm not sure...
> Next time, I hope.


I just saw this thread about a GTA meet-up, but I'm so sorry to hear about Toby! It must be so hard not knowing what's going on. You're right, there IS a lot of loss and sadness on the forum right now - but I'm sure that if you were to start a thread, others would want to be there for you, too. 

Sending you good thoughts. I really hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

As for the meet-up, I would love to be there (if it ever dries up in our neck of the woods!). The only weekend that *doesn't* work for me in June is the 18-19. Otherwise, I'd love to come meet some of you in person!


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you, Sweet Girl. You are very kind. Toby's tests came back today, and his white blood cell count is very high, as are neutrophils and monocytes. It's probably an infection, but I hope we get some concrete answers very soon. I want my little puppy back. I miss him so much.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

From my very crude Google search, it does sound like there is an infection of some kind. I think you mentioned he's on an antibiotic - hopefully it will fight the infection he has. If there's not been much change, perhaps the vet needs to try another?

Man, I hope he can be home soon. Do you get to go visit?


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes, I think it is an infection that has caused gastroenteritis. Toby is on two antibiotics - metronidazole and amoxicillin - to cover all kinds of protozoa and micro-organisms. If the the diarrhea doesn't stop and/or the vomiting returns, they will do a barium swallow and radiographs today, because that would suggest a partial obstruction.

I do get to visit him every day. I go in the mornings before, and in the evenings after work. We snuggle on his blanket and he usually puts his sweet little head in my lap and falls asleep. I hope that he had a quiet, uneventful night, and that I get some good news this morning.


----------



## goldenboy2010 (Nov 23, 2010)

Would love to meet up sometime in June and Bronte Creek would be great for us! Sundays seem less busy for us but we'll try to make any date.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

The first two weekends in June are out for us, but we'd be game for the other 2 weekends! My only bah about Bronte is that you have to pay admission to get in.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Luci said:


> The first two weekends in June are out for us, but we'd be game for the other 2 weekends! My only bah about Bronte is that you have to pay admission to get in.


 
That side of Bronte used to be free. I used to run there with old dog for years.


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

tobysmommy, I hope that Toby feels better soon and you get some snuggles in with your boy.

We'd love to come to a meet up, but Loka won't have her 3rd set of shots until the first week of July. So if there's going to be get together later in the summer, we'll be there!


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Is there any date/place confirmed yet? Or has it passed and I missed it again :l


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

How about 25/26 june


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

2Retrievers222 said:


> How about 25/26 june


How old does a puppy have to be before being able to be around other dogs? I forget when they get there secound shot... Cooper will be 9 weeks old...

We may not be able to make it until July


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

I would think if puppy is around dogs that had all their shots would be alright. Don,t know on that one.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

MyJaxson said:


> How old does a puppy have to be before being able to be around other dogs? I forget when they get there secound shot... Cooper will be 9 weeks old...
> 
> We may not be able to make it until July


They get their last shots at 16 weeks. 



2Retrievers222 said:


> I would think if puppy is around dogs that had all their shots would be alright. Don,t know on that one.


All of the dogs the puppy plays with is one thing, but you have no idea what could be in the environment that they are playing in. I wouldn't chance it before the pup has all its shots.


----------



## MajesticSadiesMom (Mar 8, 2011)

The 24th or 25th is good for us. Couple of questions though:

1. Are kids okay to come? I am assuming that all the dogs are kid friendly.
2. Sadie will be 6 months old on the 25th and I plan on getting her spayed in July. When do they usually have their first heat (I thought around 7 or 8 months) I don't want to risk an opps.


----------



## goldenboy2010 (Nov 23, 2010)

Was a date decided for Bronte - Saturday 25th or Sunday 26th?


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

25 and 26 of june still open


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hows July looking?


----------

